# Can someone test this track...



## p-lethal (Jan 11, 2017)

can someone with an active setup test the track "dont mind" by kent jones and see if your tweeters crackle? this song is giving fits and trying to figure out if it is the recording.

thanks


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Listening now with the volume fairly high, I don't hear any crackling. Is it on a specific part of the song? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## p-lethal (Jan 11, 2017)

MrGreen83 said:


> Listening now with the volume fairly high, I don't hear any crackling. Is it on a specific part of the song?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i notice it during the very beginning but it seems to be heard through out..hmm

and thank you for testing this out for me!


----------

